

Obama gives himself control of all communication systems in America (2012) - sethbannon
http://rt.com/usa/obama-president-order-communications-770/

======
arihant
"The Federal Government must have the ability to communicate at all times and
under all circumstances to carry out its most critical and time sensitive
missions"

I think all this order means is that Obama can communicate to his countrymen
on any communication system of his choice at any time. This isn't a bad thing,
or am I missing something?

I didn't find anything in the order that says he has access to private
communication. RT seems to have misread or misunderstood the order?

------
forthewyn
This is a rather disingenuous headline given the actual contents of the order.
Nice job fearmongering, OP. It's a shame someone felt the need to spread the
false panic to HN.

------
larrik
Article is from 2012, might want to add that to the title.

------
mtgx
This must be another one of those things that he likes to call "proper
balance".

